# Jetty Shack Fishing Tournament



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

It is that time again.


----------



## ReelAttitude (Nov 10, 2010)

*Registration*

Can you please tell me if there is a way to register online for this tournament.


----------



## Chongo (May 24, 2004)

ReelAttitude said:


> Can you please tell me if there is a way to register online for this tournament.


Sorry but there is no way to register on line. There should be someone there early in the morning as well as they will be able to register the evening before or any time you are down there. Just stop by the Jetty Shack Bar and Grill and they will take care of it.


----------

